# [?] devant logiciel installé (résolu)

## c4-53

En fouinant pour trouver une solution à mon ardour en anglais qui me guidera vers une solution pour frescobaldi/lilypond...

Je suis tombé sur ça:

```
# eix sys-libs/timezone-data

[?] sys-libs/timezone-data

     Available versions:  2018i 2019a 2019b-r1 ~2019b-r2 {leaps-timezone nls ELIBC="FreeBSD"}

     Installed versions:  2019c(21:12:30 30/10/2019)(nls -leaps-timezone ELIBC="-FreeBSD")

     Homepage:            https://www.iana.org/time-zones

     Description:         Timezone data (/usr/share/zoneinfo) and utilities (tzselect/zic/zdump)
```

Cela m'étais déjà arrivé sur cmake et j'avais forcé l'update ou une réinstallation de cmake. C'est visiblement la version portage qui n'a pas suivi les updates (merci netfab ). 

Si je fais un

```
emerge -av sys-libs/timezone-data
```

La version passe à

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2019c::gentoo  USE="nls -leaps-timezone" 0 KiB
```

La question est toute simple, comment procéder? Proprement bien sûr

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour c4-53,

Eix (qui est indépendant de portage) ne voit pas la version installée comme disponible. Donc il sèche (?).

Portage (qui est celui qui fait vraiment le taff d'installer tes paquets) a bien eu (et a toujours) la version 2019c de ton paquet de disponible.

Moralité: mets à jour le catalogue de eix via eix-update  :Smile: 

Et pour la suite: tu peux utiliser eix-sync pour faire la maj du contenu de portage et celle de eix en une seule fois.

----------

## c4-53

Merci, c'est vrais que je n'ai pas fait "eix update et eix-sync" depuis un moment   :Confused: 

C'est dur les automatismes sous gentoo  par rapport aux debian et fedora, il faut que ça rentre... Et je focalise trop sur mon ardour sans doute. Alors qu'il fonctionne très bien en "anglois" pourtant.

----------

